# My First Encounter with Mortality



## SifuPhil (May 8, 2015)

I haven't been on the board for a while - not for lack of interest but for lack of ability. That lack is health-based, something I have absolutely NO experience with as a patient ...

Coming back from my daily walk to the store 3 weeks ago I noticed my right leg was giving me problems - it felt like it was tightening up, and when I sat down and inspected it the entire leg has swollen up and was extremely tight. Of course, being me, I figured it was just a one-time thing and set about massaging it, icing it and then applying heat to it the rest of the night.

The next day it was the same, now joined to a lesser degree by the left leg. I spent the whole day working on both legs but to little effect.

Day 3 brought a lovely change - my scrotum had begun swelling overnight, to the point where it was the size of a softball - NOT it's usual size, needless to say. I was also beginning to have a few problems breathing. Still, being my stubborn self, I knew these conditions would disappear in time and I continued to teach my student as well as try to get around, but my mobility was rapidly decreasing.

When my roommate had yelled herself hoarse and even my student said I looked pregnant and was giving serious odds on my life after two weeks of non-treatment I finally gave in and overcame my mistrust, fear and hatred of the medical system and called 911 on Sunday morning April 26 ( a week ago last Sunday).

I was admitted quickly to the ER, where after a battery of tests I had a catheter inserted (after 15 minutes of failed tries) and was sent to a private room.

After several days of tests it was determined that I had retained fluid (it was in fact weeping from several points on my lower body) and that said retention was somehow related to poor circulation and hence, to heart problems. Enter the echo cardiograms, the stomach scans, the lung x-rays and a bunch of other tests I can't even recall, some of which I was knocked out for. During all this time I was still catheterized and IV'd and was being fed pills by literally the dozens on a daily basis, in addition to now receiving insulin shots.

The possibility of a heart bypass was brought up, but was conditioned with the proviso that I would have a 25% chance of not getting off the table again. I was told there was a possibility of going to Philadelphia for a heart transplant, but the look on my face gave the answer to that before my tongue did.

So it was left that they could reduce the swelling with meds, slowly, which is what took up most of the hospital time, my putting out roughly 2 liters of fluid per day and finally going from 265 back down to my normal 195.

I've been informed that I'm diabetic but only borderline, so I'm taking one shot of insulin per day which the doc said might be eliminated in the future with good diet and exercise - I believe my average reading is around 170-180.

I'm also now on blood-thinners, kidney-builders and a hodge-podge of other meds - I believe it's 12 in all.

This for someone who hasn't been in a hospital since 1978, to have his splintered collarbones set right. 

But in the end it all came down to that damned survival instinct, no matter how much I hate hospitals. Now I just have to accept that I'm merely mortal, that I'll probably have to be on the blood-thinners and related meds the rest of my life, and that I can still serve some sort of useful function in the between-times.

So, my apologies for my absence and for my umbrage of thinking I was immortal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

Phil, I'm so sorry to hear that, shocked really, I can imagine how you feel.  I've been thinking of you a lot lately and missing you here, was going to send you a PM to see how things were with you.  I kinda thought you may have made your move to Florida, and was busy.

  Can't believe you have all those serious medical issues, kudos to your roommate and student for lighting a fire under you.  Please take care of yourself, glad you went to the hospital before you took a turn for the worse.  We'd miss you terribly if anything happened to you.  Thanks for letting us know what you've been going through, please keep in touch if you can. :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Phil, I'm so sorry to hear that, shocked really, I can imagine how you feel.  I've been thinking of you a lot lately and missing you here, was going to send you a PM to see how things were with you.  I kinda thought you may have made your move to Florida, and was busy.
> 
> Can't believe you have all those serious medical issues, kudos to your roommate and student for lighting a fire under you.  Please take care of yourself, glad you went to the hospital before you took a turn for the worse.  We'd miss you terribly if anything happened to you.  Thanks for letting us know what you've been going through, please keep in touch if you can. :love_heart:



Thanks, Sea. I think right now I'm more embarrassed than anything - silly, I know, but that's how my brain works. I see this public "apology" as part of my rehab.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

I prefer mortals. 
Take care of yourself, Phil, and learn to accept some limitations to your God-like status.
You are a carbon based lifeform - not Ironman.

:bighug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

Hope you get more back to normal and feeling better soon, don't be embarrassed, we're like family here.  Like a step in an AA program, I'll publicly forgive you for your absence and cocky immortal attitude. layful:  :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I prefer mortals.



... but ... but ... they're so ... _puny_!




> Take care of yourself, Phil, and learn to accept some limitations to your God-like status.
> You are a carbon based lifeform - not Ironman.



Oh, now you've given me an idea! *runs to shop in basement and starts work on iron underwear* ...



err ... I mean, iron_ing_ underwear ... 



SeaBreeze said:


> ...  Like a step in an AA program, I'll publicly forgive you for your absence and cocky immortal attitude. layful:  :sentimental:



You don't have to forgive me yet - I've got another dozen decades or so to ... umm ...

... never mind. Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your trouble, Phil.  Must have been very scary.  Did they ever tell you exactly what was causing all that fluid retention?  Please take care of  yourself!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Sorry to hear of your trouble, Phil.  Must have been very scary.  Did they ever tell you exactly what was causing all that fluid retention?  Please take care of  yourself!



Well, they did but they didn't ... I was introduced to medical-speak 3.0 during this incarceration and re-learned that doctors don't like to hang their hats on any one disease or cause - they like to hedge their bets and say "Well, it could be this and it could be that and it might even be ...".

According to them, this was caused by:

1) a possibly bad heart artery
2) possibly bad lungs
3) possibly bad kidneys
4) diabetes
5) possibly bad arteries in legs
6) the moon was full last week

Personally I go with #6, but only because of my superior medical training. 

Truthfully, I think it was a combination of things - my nutrition has been bad these past few years, my physical activity level has gone way down and I've acquired some habits (smoking) that aren't exactly known for their health-giving effects. 

I guess this is what happens when you retire from _teaching_ martial arts and just start _writing_ about them. At least, that's what the hard-boiled detective school of writing tells me ...


----------



## merlin (May 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Now I just have to accept that I'm merely mortal, that I'll probably have to be on the blood-thinners and related meds the rest of my life, and that I can still serve some sort of useful function in the between-times. So, my apologies for my absence and for my umbrage of thinking I was immortal.



Sorry to hear of your encounter with mortality Phil, it sounds quite an ordeal to have gone through. I hope all goes well now.

I am an immortality addict in addition to having a close friendship with alcohol, maybe we should start an Immortalists support group here, call it *IS *(Immortality Support) or *SIS* (Senior Immortality Support)  we could have centennial and bi-centennial meetings to catch up and support each other. nthego:

I wish you a quick recovery to full immortality!!!.......................and good luck with the iron underwear


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2015)

merlin said:


> Sorry to hear of your encounter with mortality Phil, it sounds quite an ordeal to have gone through. I hope all goes well now.
> 
> I am an immortality addict in addition to having a close friendship with alcohol, maybe we should start an Immortalists support group here, call it *IS *(Immortality Support) or *SIS* (Senior Immortality Support)  we could have centennial and bi-centennial meetings to catch up and support each other. nthego:
> 
> I wish you a quick recovery to full immortality!!!.......................and good luck with the iron underwear



:lofl:

Ah, thank you, Merlin - I needed that!

Heck, why don't we just go full-Gonzo and call it International Society of Immortal Seniors (ISIS) - they can't hurt us, so why not have some fun? 

Centennial meetings - LMAO! I can just picture that in my mind. And none of that "There can be only one" stuff - I'm good with a sword but never understood why we had to run around lopping each other's heads off! Much better to compare cookie recipes or tips on restoring antiques. 

Imagine what our dating website would look like?


----------



## merlin (May 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> :lofl:
> 
> Ah, thank you, Merlin - I needed that!
> 
> ...



Don't laugh too much Phil you may rust your iron underwear 

I hadn't thought of a dating website,........ that could be on the list too, "Dating for Eternity" perhaps, free swaps every century....




> Much better to compare cookie recipes or tips on restoring antiques.



Especially when we are the antiques being restored ld:

Love the ISIS title, it may catch on


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 9, 2015)

Phil, you mentioned 70lbs over your regular weight. Hopefully reduction and meds will decrease you problem.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2015)

Hya Phil...verrry glad you see you back.:goodmorning:..sorry you were so poorly and we didn't know. When did you get released from the hospital?


----------



## oldman (May 9, 2015)

No kidding here....I had a friend (older, maybe 72-75) die 2 or 3 years ago from the same symptoms that you stated. He had congestive heart failure (CHF) and didn't know it. He too thought that it was temporary and would go away and never went to the ER or to see his doctor. He waited for it to correct itself. I guess if there is any good news here it is that he died in his sleep. I always wondered how someone would know that someone else died in their sleep if everyone else was also asleep? 

One needs to be vigilant and seek medical attention when needed, instead of trying to play the tough guy act. Many men have died thinking they were immortal, including my Uncle that I loved like a Brother. He thought he had a bad case of indigestion after eating out at an Italian restaurant. The next morning, he woke up and still had the pain in his chest, but went to work. At about 9:00 a.m. he went to see the company nurse and she called him an ambulance. When the ambulance got there, he told them that he was going out to the ambulance the same way that he went in, by walking. He made it to the ambulance and collapsed while stepping into the ambulance. It was discovered that he had a thrombosis and died on the spot. I was pissed off at him for a long time because of his stubbornness and wanting to show the world how manly he was. I came to the conclusion that being dead is not being manly.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, they did but they didn't ... I was introduced to medical-speak 3.0 during this incarceration and re-learned that doctors don't like to hang their hats on any one disease or cause - they like to hedge their bets and say "Well, it could be this and it could be that and it might even be ...".
> 
> According to them, this was caused by:
> 
> ...



Something called Cardiorenal syndrome?   A form of congestive heart failure?   my guess..   Anyway phil... I'm glad you are feeling better..  and glad you are back.


----------



## Cookie (May 9, 2015)

Phil, very sorry to hear of your medical troubles and glad you survived and are are on the mend. I'm sure many here including myself were wondering what became of you and are very glad to have you back. Take care


----------



## Glinda (May 9, 2015)

Phil, when you didn't respond to my PM a few days ago, I had almost decided we'd lost you.  Who could have filled your shoes?!  There is no Resident Nutcase like OUR Resident Nutcase!  We're so glad you're back!  Take care, Phil.


----------



## Josiah (May 9, 2015)

When I say your absence would create a large hole in the Forum I would not be referring to the added bulk you recently acquired. I wish you a speedy return to your old self.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Phil, you mentioned 70lbs over your regular weight. Hopefully reduction and meds will decrease you problem.



Thanks, Ken - turns out they got me back down to my "fighting weight" already by the time they discharged me, between the catheter and all the meds. I must say it feels a LOT better at 195. 



hollydolly said:


> Hya Phil...verrry glad you see you back.:goodmorning:..sorry you were so poorly and we didn't know. When did you get released from the hospital?



Holly, I was just released yesterday. In fact, just to show my dedication to SF, I was still attached to my IV drip and on oxygen as I painfully booted up my computer. Then, just before I blacked out for the third time, I finished my post. 



oldman said:


> No kidding here....I had a friend (older, maybe 72-75) die 2 or 3 years ago from the same symptoms that you stated. He had congestive heart failure (CHF) and didn't know it. He too thought that it was temporary and would go away and never went to the ER or to see his doctor. He waited for it to correct itself. I guess if there is any good news here it is that he died in his sleep. I always wondered how someone would know that someone else died in their sleep if everyone else was also asleep?
> 
> One needs to be vigilant and seek medical attention when needed, instead of trying to play the tough guy act. Many men have died thinking they were immortal, including my Uncle that I loved like a Brother. He thought he had a bad case of indigestion after eating out at an Italian restaurant. The next morning, he woke up and still had the pain in his chest, but went to work. At about 9:00 a.m. he went to see the company nurse and she called him an ambulance. When the ambulance got there, he told them that he was going out to the ambulance the same way that he went in, by walking. He made it to the ambulance and collapsed while stepping into the ambulance. It was discovered that he had a thrombosis and died on the spot. I was pissed off at him for a long time because of his stubbornness and wanting to show the world how manly he was. I came to the conclusion that being dead is not being manly.



Good point, Oldman. I guess that's where all the tough guys have gone, huh? 

If nothing else, perhaps this has taught me that lesson. Thanks.



QuickSilver said:


> Something called Cardiorenal syndrome?   A form of congestive heart failure?   my guess..   Anyway phil... I'm glad you are feeling better..  and glad you are back.



Never heard any of the docs mention that, but I'll surely look it up - thanks! 



Cookie said:


> Phil, very sorry to hear of your medical troubles and glad you survived and are are on the mend. I'm sure many here including myself were wondering what became of you and are very glad to have you back. Take care



Thanks, Cookie! 



Glinda said:


> Phil, when you didn't respond to my PM a few days ago, I had almost decided we'd lost you.  Who could have filled your shoes?!  There is no Resident Nutcase like OUR Resident Nutcase!  We're so glad you're back!  Take care, Phil.



Well, I keep a Mini-Me Nutcase in a box beneath the computer table, with instructions in my will to release him should anything happen to me. You'll know him because he hates pepperoni pizza. 



Josiah said:


> When I say your absence would create a large hole in the Forum I would not be referring to the added bulk you recently acquired. I wish you a speedy return to your old self.



LOL - thanks, Josiah!


----------



## Don M. (May 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your recent bout with these symptoms.  Out of curiosity, I did a quick search on "fluid retention", and found dozens of articles and resources.  While you are recovering, you might want to read up on this illness, and if nothing else, it will give you a lot of good questions to ask the doctors should you have a repeat of this incident.  The Internet can often be a valuable tool, and almost a "2nd opinion" where health matters are concerned.


----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2015)

So glad to have you back, my friend. Scary time for you and so glad you are on the mend.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 9, 2015)

Welcome Back! I was wondering what happened. 



SifuPhil said:


> Well, they did but they didn't ... I was introduced to medical-speak 3.0 during this incarceration and re-learned that doctors don't like to hang their hats on any one disease or cause - they like to hedge their bets and say "Well, it could be this and it could be that and it might even be ...".



One thing to keep in mind if anyone here had a battery of tests ran I'm sure they would find 'stuff' and/or numbers that aren't up to the owners manual specifications. It might be "a" problem but it is it "the" problem. Don't let those body mechanics sell you a new engine when all you want is a flat tire fixed.   

I had some serious issues after a leg injury with swelling and by the third session of therapy I had cut full leg swelling by more than half with something as simple as calf raises and serious stretching which I hadn't done in years. The therapist said you need muscle tone to move fluids/blood( I was in a leg brace for almost three months).Not your issue but... Yes heart and kidney especially can contribute to that and never rule that out but you would be absolutely correct to be leary of your guides/docs through the vortex of the American medical industry.

After years of simplifying & reducing my workouts and vitamin intake I stepped them back up and in some respects I'm in just as good if not better shape than 20 years ago.  

Get Well Stay Well!


----------



## Lon (May 9, 2015)

Sending Positive Thoughts Your Way Phil


----------



## oakapple (May 9, 2015)

glad to hear you are feeling better  Phil, sounds like a nightmare scenario. not a fan of hospitals myself, so know how you feel.I had noticed you hadn't been posting for a while, but neither have I, you could have been away or just not felt like posting for a while, life sometimes gets busy.Take care of yourself.:bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

Phil, good to see you back and sorry about your health issues.  I won't point my finger at you and say something like 'typical male won't go to the doctor....'.  Hope all goes well!


----------



## Bullie76 (May 9, 2015)

Glad to hear you are doing better. Its easy to brush off problems as being minor or something that will go away. I had a liver flair-up when I turned 40. I eventually went to see the doc and he ran every test you could think of. Ended up being an easy fix, but I have been going in for annual physical ever since. Hopefully to head off problems at an early stage.


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Sorry to hear about your recent bout with these symptoms.  Out of curiosity, I did a quick search on "fluid retention", and found dozens of articles and resources.  While you are recovering, you might want to read up on this illness, and if nothing else, it will give you a lot of good questions to ask the doctors should you have a repeat of this incident.  The Internet can often be a valuable tool, and almost a "2nd opinion" where health matters are concerned.



You can also use the internet to scare the hell out of yourself needlessly over symptoms.  I am very good at that.  

When I was looking up stuff about my hip surgeries, I learned from my surgeon that a lot of medical stuff on the internet is hopelessly out of date, at least about hip replacements.


----------



## Geezerette (May 9, 2015)

Can't think of anything to say that hasn't been said above. Glad you are back!
dear Senior friends, please accept the fact that at our ages, things just don't "go away" any more. If you have anyone or anything in your life that you care about, human or animal, & something new & wierd starts up in your body, don't go into denial! See a dr, er, urgent care, whatever!  For their sake! Heed the sad stories of those who have lost loved ones out of stubbornness!


----------



## Misty (May 9, 2015)

Sorry you are having health problems, Phil, but wonderful news you went to the hospital and are in treatment.
You have many friends who care about you, and we missed you.


----------



## AprilT (May 9, 2015)

There really are people here, that it would hurt very much to hear they've passed.  I am so glad you are still with us and hope you'll keep us company for many years to come at least keep charming us with your very adorable, ornery, witty, personality of which many of us have come to be very fond of.  layful:


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2015)

Sorry Phil that you had such an experience! We both had a terrible month of April health wise so I know just how you feel. Now, we will do just as they advise and we'll be okay. It's so amazing what can be done for health problems in these days!  My wishes for your quick recovery.


----------



## ndynt (May 9, 2015)

I too have missed your humor and wondered about you.  So glad your student and room-mate pushed you into going to the ER.  Heed RadishRose's advice and get well soon.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2015)

Thanks again, everyone - your wishes are treasured. 

I'm still trying to get a handle on being a pill-popper - I'm currently on 11 different meds and insulin, and the morning/noon/night timing is something alien to me - I've rarely ever taken as much as aspirin. I guess that's why they have spreadsheets ...


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks again, everyone - your wishes are treasured.
> 
> I'm still trying to get a handle on being a pill-popper - I'm currently on 11 different meds and insulin, and the morning/noon/night timing is something alien to me - I've rarely ever taken as much as aspirin. I guess that's why they have spreadsheets ...



Seriously!  Right after my hip surgeries, I was on several meds (but never 11!) and I DID have to keep a little sheet to be sure I took what I was supposed to when I was supposed to.  It got confusing, because one was every four hours, one every six hours, and so on, and I kept losing track.  Thank heavens that is over now.


----------



## ndynt (May 10, 2015)

I find a sheet too confusing, except for short term q 4 or 6 hour meds.   Am on 23 pills a day, plus injections.  I rely on pill boxes.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I find a sheet too confusing, except for short term q 4 or 6 hour meds.   Am on 23 pills a day, plus injections.  I rely on pill boxes.



That's one of the good things about having a pharmacist as a private student - I get perks. 

Once my insurance kicks in I'm going to be placing all my Rxs with him and his company. (As it is, the hospital gave me a "free" 2-week prescription on everything until then). One of the free services they offer is filling pill boxes, so a lot of this insanity should disappear soon. 

That, or I'm going to sit cross-legged on the floor and place all the pills around me like the face of a clock. That way I can just bend over in the right direction and Hoover them up.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2015)

Good Grief Man...still on an IV drip and oxygen  when you posted here.?....OMG!!!! We love you Phil, but we don't want you killing yourself just so we can talk to you...beeeee careful you daft banana..._really_, in all seriousness, take it verrrry easy, do not be pushing yourself, that's crazy.. but I do hope sincerely that you're starting to feel a little bit better, and wishing you a super speedy recovery. :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Good Grief Man...still on an IV drip and oxygen  when you posted here.?....OMG!!!! We love you Phil, but we don't want you killing yourself just so we can talk to you...beeeee careful you daft banana..._really_, in all seriousness, take it verrrry easy, do not be pushing yourself, that's crazy.. but I do hope sincerely that you're starting to feel a little bit better, and wishing you a super speedy recovery. :love_heart:



Aw, thanks, hon. I was actually kidding about the IV and O2 - I might be a fool but I'm no idiot. 

I _did_ walk to the store yesterday and today, because roommate's leg isn't up to par. I had to stop and sit down on the church steps half-way there, but my _qi_ rallied and I made it back home both times, with much less pain than I had before, so I'm sure I'm getting better. 



>



Love the pic! :love_heart:


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2015)

You have been missed by most of us. Some of us have already experienced the fact that we're mortals and at times have been close to becoming ancestors. Hang in there and get it all back together


----------



## AprilT (May 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I _did_ walk to the store yesterday and today, because roommate's leg isn't up to par. I had to stop and sit down on the church steps half-way there, but my _qi_ rallied and I made it back home both times, with much less pain than I had before, so *I'm sure I'm getting better. *



Good to hear.


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2015)

Take care of yourself, true individuals are rare.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 10, 2015)

I wondered what had become of you and am glad you're back and on the mend. That's a lot of pills to remember every day. Maybe you could set your cell phone alarm to remind you to take whichever one(s) and whatever time(s).


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2015)

Phil, so glad you're better!  My hips collapsing in 2013 was a clear wake up call to me that I was no longer bulletproof.  I didn't like that realization one bit!  I'm a big fan of alternative medicine and I tried everything, but found out that for some things (like disintegrating bone) drastic Western medicine is required.  It was all very scary, so I can only imagine what you went through.  I'm glad you came through it all OK.  Getting older really sucks, doesn't it?!?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> You have been missed by most of us. Some of us have already experienced the fact that we're mortals and at times have been close to becoming ancestors. Hang in there and get it all back together



Thanks, Drifter. I guess it's always a traumatic experience - I've just been putting it off. 



Shalimar said:


> Take care of yourself, true individuals are rare.



Thanks, Shalimar - they ran an individuality test on me in the hospital and came up with a -12, so I guess you're right. 



GeorgiaXplant said:


> I wondered what had become of you and am glad you're back and on the mend. That's a lot of pills to remember every day. Maybe you could set your cell phone alarm to remind you to take whichever one(s) and whatever time(s).



That's a good idea - then I'd just have to remember where I put the phone! 



Butterfly said:


> Phil, so glad you're better!  My hips collapsing in 2013 was a clear wake up call to me that I was no longer bulletproof.  I didn't like that realization one bit!  I'm a big fan of alternative medicine and I tried everything, but found out that for some things (like disintegrating bone) drastic Western medicine is required.  It was all very scary, so I can only imagine what you went through.  I'm glad you came through it all OK.  Getting older really sucks, doesn't it?!?



It not only sucks, it also ... well, YOU get what I was going to say ... I guess it beats the alternative of NOT getting older, though. 

That was something else that took the wind out of my sails, though - all my life I've practiced "alternative" medicine and this time it was useless. Had I followed the tenets of good nutrition and exercise even closer perhaps I would have been fine, but ...


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

> I _did_ walk to the store yesterday and today, because roommate's leg isn't up to par. I had to stop and sit down on the church steps half-way there,



How far is that?

Take care, btw.


----------



## ndynt (May 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's one of the good things about having a pharmacist as a private student - I get perks.
> 
> Once my insurance kicks in I'm going to be placing all my Rxs with him and his company. (As it is, the hospital gave me a "free" 2-week prescription on everything until then). One of the free services they offer is filling pill boxes, so a lot of this insanity should disappear soon.
> 
> That, or I'm going to sit cross-legged on the floor and place all the pills around me like the face of a clock. That way I can just bend over in the right direction and Hoover them up.


 Fill your pill boxes ! ! ! What a perk that is.  Did not realize any pharmacy would do that.   Good that you were able to take a walk, even if you had to stop and rest.  Keep getting stronger...


----------



## Warrigal (May 10, 2015)

Over here they are called Webster packs and all pharmacies will supply them to people if the doctor thinks it necessary. They can also be delivered to certain clients on a regular basis. They are fantastic for people who have to take multiple tablets over the day at various times. They also allow someone else, such as a carer, to safely take charge of someone's medications if they are becoming too forgetful.


----------



## ndynt (May 11, 2015)

That all pharmacies there supply them is wonderful, Dame. How long has it been available in Australia?  After reading Phil's post I tried to find local pharmacies.  The few that have that service do not accept my insurance.  Hopefully it will become increasingly available in the states.


----------



## ~Lenore (May 11, 2015)

*I had my first encounter with that feeling of mortality a year ago.  I don't like it.

*


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2015)

The pill box thing - yes, it's a nice perk if you can find it. Not all pharmacies in the area do it, and I don't think I really need it, but it would make life that much easier (and you KNOW I'm a strong proponent of easy living!).


----------



## Debby (May 11, 2015)

Hi Phil, just tuned in to this thread as we've had company for the past week which has limited time and interest in being on line, but I hope you're feeling better than you were when you first started it.  Such a drag when things go wrong but that's the way this life is isn't it?  One minute you're doing just fine and the next......well you had a 'moment' there didn't you?  Take care and maybe we should all take note that at our ages, putting things off going to the doctor isn't such a good idea (and I'm a fine one to say that because I'd probably have done exactly the same as you layful.


----------

